# Automatic Keypad Lock on Nokia E50



## BlueSpud (17 Jan 2008)

I can't find how to set the keypad to lock automatically on my Nokia E50.  I have downloaded the manual but can't see any reference to the setting whicj would lock the keypad after a set number of minutes.  This is a veru usefull feature that is on all other nokias I have seen.


----------



## Conshine (17 Jan 2008)

Menu > Settings > Phone Settings > Automatic Keyguard


----------



## bigjoe_dub (17 Jan 2008)

it actually

Menu >tools > Settings > security > phone and sim >autolock period.

under autolock period you enter the autolock code you want to use.


----------



## CCOVICH (17 Jan 2008)

Neither of the last 2 suggestions work on my phone.

It is Menu->Settings->Security->Phone and SIM->Autolock period.

There is a 'Settings' and a 'Tools' icon on my menu.


----------



## BlueSpud (18 Jan 2008)

bigjoe_dub said:


> it actually
> 
> Menu >tools > Settings > security > phone and sim >autolock period.
> 
> under autolock period you enter the autolock code you want to use.


Tried this but you must enter a code and I dont know what code to use.  My normal code does not work and there is no mention of a default?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (18 Jan 2008)

you enter the code BS, it is whatever you want it to be.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (18 Jan 2008)

highlight lock code and then do options--> change and put in whatever you want.


----------



## BlueSpud (18 Jan 2008)

bigjoe_dub said:


> highlight lock code and then do options--> change and put in whatever you want.


 
Yup, done that, e.g. 1234, but it just responds with the very informative message "Error Code".


----------



## bigjoe_dub (18 Jan 2008)

try 2323


----------



## BlueSpud (18 Jan 2008)

bigjoe_dub said:


> try 2323


 
still no joy.

feck


----------



## bigjoe_dub (19 Jan 2008)

i would suggest upgrading the firmwear at this stage.
info here




also e50 forum here



i am on 07.13.o.o

*#0000# will tell you what you are on


----------



## BlueSpud (21 Jan 2008)

bigjoe_dub said:


> i would suggest upgrading the firmwear at this stage.
> info here
> 
> 
> ...


 
I upgraded the firnmware a couple of weeks ago, I am on 07.36.0.0


----------



## bigjoe_dub (21 Jan 2008)

stick a question up their on the e50 forum.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (21 Jan 2008)

one other thing to try.  make the lock 5 characters long.  say 12123.
if it accepts that then change it back to a 4 character one.


----------



## BlueSpud (16 Apr 2008)

bigjoe_dub said:


> one other thing to try. make the lock 5 characters long. say 12123.
> if it accepts that then change it back to a 4 character one.


 
Right on the money.

Thanks.


----------

